# Drip and Drive ?



## shaunnadan (24/11/15)

hey

so im curious as to who really drips and drive... this excludes the squonkers from the group. for the past month i have forsaken all tanks (just for a short break) and have moved fully into dripper mode. 

whats your methods ?


----------



## KimVapeDashian (24/11/15)

wont vote until
"no, because cars are for driving and if more people did that, id be less angry" 
is an option.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (24/11/15)

So I have a rather simple method and it helps me to cycle through all of my juices . 

I fill up 2x 5ml sample dropper bottles and carry that around with me . 

Then I can drip to me hearts content and not stress about glass bottles, droppers, spilling etc

My car cigarette lighter plug (no longer in need for that ) lights up and night so I just pop the bottle in there , it keeps it close by and doesn't need a cap and I can easily find it 







Wedge my mod up in the cup holder and I can drip straight down the deck into the juice wells. By the time I place the bottle back in the cigarette lighter plug the wicks are all juiced up 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (24/11/15)

Not many choices. What about "Sometimes". I only drip and drive sometimes, but will do full time when I buy the EZ Dripper and it works.


----------



## huffnpuff (24/11/15)

shaunnadan said:


> ...
> whats your methods ?



Step 1: Pray for red robots

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (24/11/15)

zadiac said:


> Not many choices. What about "Sometimes". I only drip and drive sometimes, but will do full time when I buy the EZ Dripper and it works.



sometimes.... option included


----------



## shaunnadan (24/11/15)

KimVapeDashian said:


> wont vote until
> "no, because cars are for driving and if more people did that, id be less angry"
> is an option.



i agree, i believe in safety on the roads as the priority.


----------



## huffnpuff (24/11/15)

Innokin uCan's. Better than bottles and precursor to Eazidrip


----------



## shaunnadan (24/11/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Innokin uCan's. Better than bottles and precursor to Eazidrip



have you ever forgotten a ucan on your car dash and returned after a few hours of it cooking in the sun ! 

plastic bottles are cheap, you can refill them easily and throw them away once they finished. mine get stolen by the other vapers in the office all of the time !


----------



## jtgrey (24/11/15)

Get a reo brothers! Then you can drip and drive as much as you want.


----------



## shaunnadan (24/11/15)

jtgrey said:


> Get a reo brothers! Then you can drip and drive as much as you want.



I has 2! 

But nothing beats the look you get with a 100w cloud as you pull up to a toll booth! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jtgrey (24/11/15)

Lol very true and although i also have 2 reo's i also still drip and drive. Somehow it feels so authentic!


----------



## wiesbang (24/11/15)

Im not even gonna bother with a dripper. As I already shake so much that a person with Parkinsons will ask me if I am ok


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (24/11/15)

shaunnadan said:


> I has 2!
> 
> But nothing beats the look you get with a 100w cloud as you pull up to a toll booth!
> 
> ...



N17?


----------



## shaunnadan (24/11/15)

Jaco De Bruyn said:


> N17?



N1 grasmere toll from the vaal and n17 raceway, lol


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (24/11/15)

shaunnadan said:


> N1 grasmere toll from the vaal and n17 raceway, lol


Haha i take N17 to Germiston home. Also get some looks when I pull up and the vape pours out the car


----------



## Khan83 (24/11/15)

Tried it once and never again. Also with the hijacking/smash n grab rate in this country the focus should be on our surroundings at a red robo , not on the tank.

If its a short trip , my RDA with the Scottish roll wicking method almost lasts me till I get to where I'm going


----------



## kev mac (24/11/15)

shaunnadan said:


> hey
> 
> so im curious as to who really drips and drive... this excludes the squonkers from the group. for the past month i have forsaken all tanks (just for a short break) and have moved fully into dripper mode.
> 
> whats your methods ?


I'm a dripping addict but haven't ever drip+drove.That is why the Fountain squawnk atty was invented.


----------



## stevie g (24/11/15)

Drip and drive... Yeah both hands on the steering wheel, dexterity is key.


----------



## kev mac (24/11/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Step 1: Pray for red robots


What's a red robot?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## shaunnadan (24/11/15)

Sprint said:


> Drip and drive... Yeah both hands on the steering wheel, dexterity is key.



Maybe it's easier cause I'm left handed


----------



## shaunnadan (24/11/15)

Tr


kev mac said:


> What's a red robot?



Traffic light


----------



## blujeenz (24/11/15)

kev mac said:


> What's a red robot?



Can also be *cough*nosex*cough* cos its that time of the month, just saying.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (25/11/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Tr
> 
> 
> Traffic light.
> new one on me,never heard the term before. Good one!


----------



## zadiac (25/11/15)

Yeah, we all know about that one. That's what got this whole dripping and driving thing started 

I'm all for the EZ Dripper and going to get me one. If it works for me, I'll be taking my drippers on the road with me for sure. Nothing better than a dripper. Beats any tank hands down every time.


----------

